# Hardride FR vs Enduro?



## Moonshaker (30. Dezember 2006)

wo liegen die genauen Unterschiede zwischen den 2 Bikes.
Ich will am ende ein Rad das einiges aushält und unter 17 kg liegt. Das Bike soll viel Gardasee und Alpeneinsatz bekommen aber auch drops bis zu 2m locker wegstecken können.

lasst mal eure Meinungen hören.

steffen


----------



## Marina (30. Dezember 2006)

wievil Geld hast du zur Verfügung und welche Rahmengröße willst? Denn mit etwas teureren Teilen kriegst auch die Hardride auf 17kg, wenn man überlegt, dass meins mit solider, nicht sehr leichter Ausstattung auf 18,2kg kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (30. Dezember 2006)

1. Es ist die Frage ob ich das Hardride Ã¼berhaupt benÃ¶tige. Welche wirkliche vorteile hat das Hardride gegenÃ¼ber dem Enduro. Ich will keine Bikeparkeinsatz, das Bike soll in FR Touren in den Alpen eingesetzt werden.

2. Naja das Geld wÃ¼rd ich sagen max 3500â¬.

 P.S. Korber Kopf Bilder, nett nett


----------



## Maui (30. Dezember 2006)

wie schwer bist du? welchen federweg wünscht du dir.  luft /öl ?


----------



## Moonshaker (30. Dezember 2006)

ich hab 85 kg und bin 187cm groß.
Federweg sollte schon 160-180mmm hinten haben.
Vorne stell ich mir ne Lyric2 vor.(nur ne Idee).

hmmm ganz klar von der performance ein stahldämpfer, luft ist aber leichter - naja das ist nachher noch ne diskussionsfrage.

steffen


----------



## Maui (30. Dezember 2006)

auf der wildsau page gibt es leider nur dürftige gewichtsangeben.

Hardride : nur in S angaben >3650g ohne Dämpfer

Enduro: Vom Gewicht gegenüber der Wildsau Hardride deutlich reduziert, z.B. durch rundes Oberrohr, leichtere Rohrsätze, Federweg 140mm. 

was sagt das aus "deutlich" ? das ist doch sehr relative. 100g. 500g??
denk das ist der auschlaggebende faktor.
Denn würd ich mal versuchen in erfahrung zu bringen, unzwar in deiner gewünschten größe.


----------



## Moonshaker (30. Dezember 2006)

beim enduro gibts doch die Option auf 180mm Federweg, laut webseite

MooN


----------



## Maui (30. Dezember 2006)

jo , im notfall email oder besser tele an de Jü


----------



## Airhaenz (30. Dezember 2006)

Also meine S Hardride war mit 4,1 kg ohne Dämpfer wohl etwas übergewichtig.
Aber sie war dafüer auch wirklich quasie unkapputbar. Hat wirklich grössten Missbrauch weggesteckt.
Ich denke ne Enduro mit 190er (Luft)Dämpfer(also gleicher FW wie die Hardride), ist für deine Ansprüche deswegen genau richtig.


----------



## woodstock (30. Dezember 2006)

meine hardride in M mit 450er sitzrohr, swinger spv und alutech 1.5. reduzierhülsen hat 5,1kg auf die waage gebracht


----------



## cos75 (30. Dezember 2006)

Such mal nach Beiträgen von Heiko_München hier im Alutech-Forum. Der hat eine Enduro-Sau. Allerdings wiegt sein L-Rahmen eloxiert stolze 3,7 kg ohne Dämpfer soviel ich das in Erinnerung hatte  Mir scheint, dass es da ziemliche Gewichts-Schwankungen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (30. Dezember 2006)

hui 3,7 kg ohne dämpfer?


----------



## rsu (31. Dezember 2006)

Hab da was von gewichtsreduzierten Hardride FR Rahmen ab Februar 2007 gelesen?? 

Stand damals wie Du vor der Überlegung ob Enduro oder Hardride da ich auch primär in den Alpen unterwegs bin. Hab mich für letztere Entschieden, aber wohl mehr wegen der Optik Momentan bringt meine Sau 18-18.5kg auf die Waage (Rahmengewicht weiß ich leider nimmer). Mit leichterer Gabel, Reifen, Bremse wäre da aber einiges zu machen (Details siehe unter Fotos). 

Enduro sollte eigentlich perfekt für Dich passen, nur würd ich keinen 190er Dämpfer verwenden. Heiko_München kann Dir dazu aber sicher mehr sagen, er hat glaub nen 200/50 Dämpfer drin.


----------



## Moonshaker (31. Dezember 2006)

naja 18 kg ist noch ertragbar, man muss ja nicht schnell raufkommen.

Schönes Bike hast du...

Selbst aufgebaut? Größe? wie groß bist du?
ein paar schöne S4/5 Stellen.... wo sind die?

mfg steffen


----------



## Maui (31. Dezember 2006)

also ich hab mir ja auch ein neuse FR bike zugelegt. hatte auch eine hardride und jetzt ein Pudel(16.3kg). da kannste mit der hardride sicher auch landen. die ausstattung machts halt aus.


----------



## Moonshaker (31. Dezember 2006)

ja das ist mir schon klar. nur will ich nicht mehr als 3500 -3600 ausgeben.
Wie würde ich mit dem Montagekit Freeride 1 von Alutech hinkommen?

steffen


----------



## TinglTanglTom (31. Dezember 2006)

also ich würde dir zu der enduro raten, mit leichten komponenten, die nicht sehr tragend sind und nicht zu teuer.
die hardride is eigentlich was für richtig grobe sachen, da hält die enduro für transalps etc locker. und naja wenn was sein sollte haste ja eh 5 jahre garantie.
aber ganz allgemein macht der rahmen nich viel aus weil das eig nur 20-30 % vom gesammtgewicht ausmacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (1. Januar 2007)

Ich denk mir das auch....
dann nehm ich lieber 500g am Bauch ab 

Ne spass bei seite, ich such schon ein gerät für harten einsatz, ich tendier auch eher zum Hardride, aber mich würde interessieren obs das Enduro vielleicht auch machen würde.

habt ihr eure Räder selbst aufgebaut? oder die MontageKits von Alutech verwendet?

moon


----------



## Marina (1. Januar 2007)

selbst aufgebaut. schenkt sich meistens eh nich arg viel, da du viele teile mit sonderangeboten bekommst. kannst sogar billiger wegkommen, is immer ne sache der organisation 
aber definiere mal: willst du die hardride, weil sie n gerät für härtere sachen is und du dann n "dickes bike" hast oder weil sie wirklich deinen ansprüchen entspricht?
ich denk auch enduro würde für dich eher sinn machen, da du die hardride für deinen einsatz schlichtweg nicht brauchst und selbst wenn das enduro bricht bezieh ich mich auf toms aussage.
diesmal muss ich ihm eh zu seiner ganzen aussage recht geben


----------



## Moonshaker (1. Januar 2007)

das ist wirklich die Frage. Ich muss glaub ich mal schaun beide Bikes in Orignal zu fahren und dann ne entscheidung treffen. Das Hardride geht schon in Richtung Bikepark. Naja ma abwarten......

moon


----------



## rsu (1. Januar 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> naja 18 kg ist noch ertragbar, man muss ja nicht schnell raufkommen.
> 
> Schönes Bike hast du...
> 
> ...



Ja, die Kondition passt sich dem Gewicht an  Nur bei längeren Tragestücken wirds ne Qual. 

Rad ist selber aufgebaut. Bin 180 und hab ne M Sau, größer sollte der Rahmen für die Trialabfahrten aber auch ned sein. 

Sind einige Bilder vom Zugspitzblatt


----------



## Marina (2. Januar 2007)

rsu schrieb:


> Ja, die Kondition passt sich dem Gewicht an



ein wahres wort


----------



## Moonshaker (2. Januar 2007)

is immer so...


----------



## Piefke (2. Januar 2007)

Ich stand vor reichlich zwei Jahren vor der gleichen Frage und habe mich für das HR FR entschieden und das bis heute nie bereut.
Zunächst bin ich ein Jahr lang mit einer Z1 FR1 gefahren und seit reichlich einem Jahr ist eine 66 RC2X drin.
Das Bike wird sicher so ca. 18 kg wiegen, aber mit 3 KB und Kefü kann man auich Touren fahren damit.


----------



## THBiker (2. Januar 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> beim enduro gibts doch die Option auf 180mm Federweg, laut webseite
> 
> MooN



Jupp schau dir meine Enduro an.....hat 180mm hinten!! ich finde die Tretlagerhöhe gewöhnungsbedürftig und mit einer 180er Gabel wäre es noch schlimmer! wenn dann würde ich mir die Geo auch dafür auslegen lassen....Lenkwinkel ist zu flach bei mir!
zum Freeride-Touren gibts es sicherlich leichtere Rahmen als ne Wildsau! Meine wiegt so um die 18-19kg ....aber auch kein Gewicht gespart!   

aber ich hoffe bald kommt was neues...aber kein Säuchen mehr


----------



## Moonshaker (3. Januar 2007)

wieso keine Sau mehr?

als gegenspieler zur Wildsau schwebt mir das Cannondale Perp vor. Fährt sich verdammt gut, durfte es einen Tag mal Probefahrn.

Naja abwarten.... ich will auch erstmal ne Sau fahren.

moon


----------



## anderson (3. Januar 2007)

hab mich vor mittlerweile 3 jahren vor der gleichen entscheidung stehend für die enduro entschieden. in größe m hab ich hinten gerechnete 180 mm. damit fahr ich auch im sommer paar tage in den alpen 1500 hm. hier wos recht flach ist 5 mal 200 hm hoch und wieder runter. die sau hatte mit den doubletrack über 18 kg, mit singletrack jetzt aber wohl auch noch.

nachdem ich vor der sau ein kona cc-fully (ca. 15 kg) gefahren bin, bin ich der ansicht, dass das gewicht gar keine so große rolle spielt. sobald ich die sau aufgebaut hatte, bin ich sofort meinen haustrail hoch (max. 27% steigung). die sau ging besser als das kona, trotz gewicht und lenkwinkel. die sau klettert halt neutral. ich komme mit den kumpels immer mit und deren bikes sind 4 kg leichter. runter bin ich dann eh schneller.

im sommer fahr ich auch hin und wieder im bikepark und vermisse eine kettenführung.
wenn du in den alpen 2 meter trops fährst, ist das doch schon recht heftig. stärker belastet wird das fahrrad im park ja auch nicht.

wenn ich nochmal vor der entscheidung stehen würde, ich würde mir die enduro nicht mehr kaufen...

...sondern die hardride, weil ich überzeugt bin, dass ich damit bergauf auch keine größeren probleme haben würde.

haller

ps: bzgl. geo., gewicht, features kannst du jederzeit jürgen anrufen oder mailen und bekommst deine informationen aus erster hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (3. Januar 2007)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> wieso keine Sau mehr?
> 
> als gegenspieler zur Wildsau schwebt mir das Cannondale Perp vor. Fährt sich verdammt gut, durfte es einen Tag mal Probefahrn.
> 
> ...



weil mir die Geo mit dem Setup nicht paßt und das gewicht meines erachtens zu hoch ist ...glaub mein rahmen hat knappe 5 kg mit Dämpfer  

Wenn Sau dann Hardride....aber wie gesagt ...ich glaube die Technik ist inzwischen einen schritt weiter....

An der Geo stören mich Lenk und Sitzwinkel sowie die Trelagerhöhe, ne kleinere Gabel rein zu bauen macht kein sinn, denn es ist mit einer 150er gabel schon ziemlich unharmonisch, bzw die Gabel stößt zu schnell an die Grenzen


----------



## nonamenic (3. Januar 2007)

Lenk- und sitzwinkel sind doch verstellbar, Tretlagerhöhe auch. 

Fahre die Hardride mit einer 150er Gabel, funktioniert einwandfrei. Sowohl für Touren 4-5 Stunden als auch nur bergab (Gardasee oder Finale). Finde die Hardride einfach optisch schöner als die Enduro. Das Gewicht spielt doch eigentlich keine Rolle, wenn man nicht gerade CC-Rennen fahren will. Auch mit 17,5 Kg kann man wunderbar bergauf fahren. Wenn de Gabel absenkbar ist dann sowieso.


----------



## woodstock (3. Januar 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> weil mir die Geo mit dem Setup nicht paßt und das gewicht meines erachtens zu hoch ist ...glaub mein rahmen hat knappe 5 kg mit Dämpfer
> 
> Wenn Sau dann Hardride....aber wie gesagt ...ich glaube die Technik ist inzwischen einen schritt weiter....
> 
> An der Geo stören mich Lenk und Sitzwinkel sowie die Trelagerhöhe, ne kleinere Gabel rein zu bauen macht kein sinn, denn es ist mit einer 150er gabel schon ziemlich unharmonisch, bzw die Gabel stößt zu schnell an die Grenzen




glaub über die tretlagerhöhe haben wir mal im icq geredet. hab mit einer (nachgemessenen) 182mm fw gabel (boxxer mit mojo) eine tretlagerhöhe von etwa 35,8cm. bilder gibts in meiner galerie


----------



## rsu (3. Januar 2007)

Hab mit 180er Gabel, 24" HR und 200mm Dämpfer ne Tretlagerhöhe von ca 37,5. Das ist absolut ok für mich. Der Lenkwinkel ist dann aber bei ca 64-65 Grad. Muss man sich auch erst mal dran gewöhnen, aber jetzt taugts mir perfekt. Ansonsten passt einem der Jürgen den Lenkwinkel ja auch gerne auf Wunsch an


----------



## THBiker (3. Januar 2007)

Klar ich rede auch von der Enduro...die ist halt nicht primär für einen 195er Dämpfer ausgelegt....funzt zwar....aber die Geo ist versaut......ich hab schon die niedrigste Postion eingestellt und hab´n sauflachen (muss wohl am Rad liegen   ) Lenkwinkel.....mir ist es zu kippelig......gerade auf engen Singletrails mit Serpentinen!

@nonamenic
Die Hardride ist auch für längere Dämpfer und Gabeln ausgelegt!!! 

Ich würde, wEnn Enduro...nur nen 165er Dämpfer verbauen (zukünftig), oder die Geo gleich anpassen lassen...jedoch eher zu ner Hardride tendieren, da ich den Federweg nicht missen mag


----------



## anderson (4. Januar 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Ich würde, wEnn Enduro...nur nen 165er Dämpfer verbauen



ich nicht

haller


----------



## Airhaenz (4. Januar 2007)

Ich würd ne Enduro mit Hardride Geo nehmen (dachte eh das die identisch sind) mit nicht zu kurzem Oberrohr(die Rahmen fallen Standard mässig recht kurz aus) und gekürztem Sitzrohr auf S Rahmen Niveau.
Für gutes Handling Hinterbau auf die 425mm Einstellung hängen.
Das ganze mit natürlich 190er Dämpfer. Nen 200er Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub macht für mich nur Sinn mit nem 24 Zoll HR. Damit das Heck nicht zu hoch kommt(bei 26 Zoll Anschlag HR Sitzrohr möglich, wenn Tretlager nicht hoch genug eingestellt ist).
Meine 2004 Hardride hatte auch einen sehr flachen Lenkwinkel, aber ich glaub die Lenkwinkel sind mittlerweile eh an die erhöhten Einbauhöhen der Gabel angepasst.

Das wäre meine nächste Wildsau.


----------

